# shark river inlet



## Terry (May 25, 2006)

Any reports shark river inlet. Going to be fishing this saturday there Thanks


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Lest week at Shark river*

sorry double post


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Lest week at Shark river*

Well since you can only keep one tog at this time of year in jersey, not too many people been fishing for togs. Yes, they are out there, but the cost of bait and weights and hooks just to keep one keeper tog (blackfish) just aint worth it to me. The news is that there are blues in and out of the shark river inlet. when I was there I did'nt even bother fishing the inlet. i took a trip out there on the rocks and saw a handfull of people casting poppers and metals as well as bottom fishing clams and it was like watching grass grow. I decided to try some surf fishing with my heavers. Started fishing at 6:30pm and nothing for about an hour then as the sun started going down and the tide was incoming started hitting on some skate and robin's. THEN IT CAME AND IT HAPPENED!! my pole hit hard once line was slack but i didnt want to take the chance to set anything so i slowly reeled to keep the line tight and waited for another hit. I knew it was to come back. Loosened my drag a bit and waited. 10 minutes later IT hit, took the rod out of the holder and set the hook. Line was out there and started taking out drag and breaking hard right. Walked along with it to keep the line in front of me so not to fight against the current and let it fight and take the drag out. Cranked it every time he didnt take out drag and fought it for a good 15 minutes. Patience was everything. I let it fight when it wanted to and kept her straight in front of me and ended up walking about 40 yards of beach. Brought it in and measured at a good fat 37 inches. My biggest striper of the year.


----------

